# What would you pay?



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

1972 2002tii completely remanufactured with all NOS parts or remanufactured original parts if NOS unavailable. Many one of a kind items now unavailable as NOS. Done by the #1 2002 restorer in the country and painted by a premier exotic car restorer. All original paperwork and identification tags and all correct. Truly, close to a one of a kind in the world. What's it worth in $$$. I know, whatever someone will pay, but what's your guess?


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

$16k.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

1972. A BMW year I remember well. Fantastic car.

This is more valuable than my 3.0CS. If this car is auctioned off it will fetch at least $30K, maybe $50K. (Hell, I'd be in there to $25K and I don't need any more cars.)


----------



## racermat (Feb 22, 2004)

I'll trade you straight up for my 76 3.0 Si, so you can have the same thing done to it...


----------



## euroe28m5 (Mar 11, 2005)

*Tii*

I have seen this condition and year 2002tii go for as high as $25,000. If you consider what it costs to put one in this condition it will cost you at least that amount to do so.

Now to the subject of this particular car....It is in impeccable condition and is probably worth $25,000 to the right buyer. What I mean by that is this color combo, while my second choice in colors is not the most desireable. The signal colors along with Malaga are the most desirable to the high end purchaser of a completely restored duece.

Hope this helps!

Ron Perry


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Beautiful car. :thumbup: 
I could see this selling for $25K.

But in its condition and at that price Id be hesitant to drive it. Id perfer to own a really really nice one that I could drive regularly.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

LmtdSlip said:


> But in its condition and at that price Id be hesitant to drive it. Id perfer to own a really really nice one that I could drive regularly.


I was thinking exactly the same thing.

Beautiful BMW.

.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

euroe28m5 said:


> I have seen this condition and year 2002tii go for as high as $25,000. If you consider what it costs to put one in this condition it will cost you at least that amount to do so.


You couldn't begin to even approach remanufacturing a 2002 to this level for 25k, or any marque, for that matter.. The paint alone would be 10-15. Then the body, coachwork, mechanicals, glass, chrome, etc. Also, the cost of the car.

With respect to driving. Yes, it's a show car, would bring home a lot of bacon. Driving it will devalue it, but done carefully, not overexcessively and only on the most beautiful of days, it can be enjoyed. The joy in this particular car is its uniqueness. Personally, I'd rather have a great looking driver.

P.S.
The car went for well over 25k.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

johnlew said:


> You couldn't begin to even approach remanufacturing a 2002 to this level for 25k, or any marque, for that matter.. The paint alone would be 10-15. Then the body, coachwork, mechanicals, glass, chrome, etc. Also, the cost of the car.
> 
> With respect to driving. Yes, it's a show car, would bring home a lot of bacon. Driving it will devalue it, but done carefully, not overexcessively and only on the most beautiful of days, it can be enjoyed. The joy in this particular car is its uniqueness. Personally, I'd rather have a great looking driver.
> 
> ...


That's what I suspected. Do you know how much over?

One problem with "restoring" cars is that they are put in a condition which is significantly superior to their original condition. And then they aren't "original" any more. The ideal is a car in the same condition as one was on the show room floor, in this case in 1972. Paint on that will run $3500 to $5000 tops. The cost of parts is the biggest problem in that case. This car, by the way, looks pretty close to the way they did when, in 1972, I bought my 3.0CS on the show room floor at Ocean View BMW in Santa Monica. (Sadly, no longer there.)


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Malibubimmer said:


> That's what I suspected. Do you know how much over?
> 
> One problem with "restoring" cars is that they are put in a condition which is significantly superior to their original condition. And then they aren't "original" any more. The ideal is a car in the same condition as one was on the show room floor, in this case in 1972. Paint on that will run $3500 to $5000 tops. The cost of parts is the biggest problem in that case. This car, by the way, looks pretty close to the way they did when, in 1972, I bought my 3.0CS on the show room floor at Ocean View BMW in Santa Monica. (Sadly, no longer there.)


I do, but would rather not say here.

I agree with your comments. You may notice that this car was brought back to "Euro" specs. No ugly side and rear reflector/lights and a smaller/slimmer front wrap around turn signal.

W/respect to restoring. I suppose to original factory level would be most "correct." However, todays technology and materials often allow for a higher level of work. I don't agree with your paint figure. Stripping, prepping, priming, block sanding (maybe multiple times) painting, blocking, buffing...don't see that number. Sure, may be less than I said, but not that low, IMO.

Show winners also seem to be the ones in the most "correct" condition with the best finish...bodywork, paint, coachwork, chrome, engine bay detail, etc.: usually, as you say, better than factory.

Parts for this car were expensive and oftentimes, the last NOS one available. No reproduction parts were used. If an NOS was unavailable, an original was restored to original condition. That's one reason this car's so special.

BTW, most Europeans think Americans are nuts w/respect to the level of restoration they take their cars to.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

johnlew said:


> I do, but would rather not say here. .


 :eeps: Is that because you bought it? :dunno:

If so, congrats!

.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Patrick said:


> :eeps: Is that because you bought it? :dunno:
> 
> If so, congrats!
> 
> .


Nope. But I'm on the lookout for a very nice 2002 driver.

I'm in the process of restoring one of these.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

*I Don't Get It*

:dunno: John Lew - If you didn't buy it or sell it why are you so reticent to tell us the price? After all, you started this thread and asked us. If you've got the answer it seems a bit unfair. Is this a CIA secret or something? WIll a special prosecutor be appointed if you spill your guts? I for one want to know. (I was also the only one over $25,000 with my guess.)


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Malibubimmer said:


> :dunno: John Lew - If you didn't buy it or sell it why are you so reticent to tell us the price? After all, you started this thread and asked us. If you've got the answer it seems a bit unfair. Is this a CIA secret or something? WIll a special prosecutor be appointed if you spill your guts? I for one want to know. (I was also the only one over $25,000 with my guess.)


It's a friend and should he ever decide to sell later, I'd rather the BMW community not know his cost as the car would be somewhat readily identifiable. I'd give you the same courtesy. You had the best read of the market for something like this.


----------

